# Sensenich 76EM8-S5-0-54 Prop for Sale



## Tmonkey (Sep 8, 2014)

I am selling my Sensenich 76EM8-S5-0-54, 2 blade metal prop. It was reconditioned by H & S Propeller Shop in at the Oakland-Pontiac Airport, near Detroit. The prop has been re-pitched to 54". It is still 76" in length and is in good condition. I planned to use on my SD II, but just used it to set up the nose bowl/cowling. I decided to go with a 3-blade Catto. This Prop has been bolted to the engine, but has not been run since the prop was overhauled. I have included photos of the log book, the 1.25 inch spacer and 6" X 1/2 " prop bolts.
I am selling the prop, spacer and bolts for $2,000.00. I am posting it here first, then I will post on Barnstormers if no one is interested. 
$2,000.00 and you pay shipping!

You can email me at [email protected], or call at 316-708-5561.

Thanks, Craig.


----------

